# Spray Bar Question



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

I am building a spare spray bar for my Brine spray system since I learned the hard way its better to have a spare ready than to repair as needed.......Recently I THINK I read that someone just drilled 3/16 " holes in their spray bar instead of using spray heads.....If anyone has tried this would you please tell me if the 3/16 ' is the right size and what if any problems have you had doing this.......do you get the same pressure doing this? I have a 5.5 honda engine with a 2' banjo pump so I think I can adjust the pressure to accommodate any hole size and spacing....And how far did you space the holes.....Thanks.....Mike


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

My first gravity spray bar was 3/16" holes drilled 4" apart. It had a lot of pressure and came out fast with just gravity alone.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

ndnchief;1453384 said:


> I am building a spare spray bar for my Brine spray system since I learned the hard way its better to have a spare ready than to repair as needed.......Recently I THINK I read that someone just drilled 3/16 " holes in their spray bar instead of using spray heads.....If anyone has tried this would you please tell me if the 3/16 ' is the right size and what if any problems have you had doing this.......do you get the same pressure doing this? I have a 5.5 honda engine with a 2' banjo pump so I think I can adjust the pressure to accommodate any hole size and spacing....And how far did you space the holes.....Thanks.....Mike


Those numbers are from Brian Youngs gravity system. I can send you the threads if you want I have them all bookmarked. 
Pete


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

peterng;1453456 said:


> Those numbers are from Brian Youngs gravity system. I can send you the threads if you want I have them all bookmarked.
> Pete


yes please send them


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's everything I had bookmarked.

I'm sure they are mostly the same ones you parused while compiling your equipment.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128523&highlight=2&quot;+electric+pump

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=72571&highlight=gravity

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132467&highlight=gravity+bar

http://lakegastontoday.net/make-your-own-lake-gaston-salt-brine-treatment-p395-173.htm

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91953

http://www.iowadot.gov/maintenance/materials.html

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71437&highlight=gravity

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/reports/mopeap/mop0296a.htm#I54

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97045&highlight=refreeze&page=5

http://www.dultmeier.com/catpages.asp?page=E0383

http://www.dultmeier.com/catalog/0.630.643

and here's a few that were specific to Kubota8540

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=127941

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108235

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129341&highlight=how+to+make+brine


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, gonna try 3/16" holes at 4" apart sounds good....thanks for the links, found the one I read earlier in them ...Mike


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

You know what i learned the hard way??? BOOMS SUCK! 
We used to have a metal boom and it would give us only one option, that was to spray directly behind the truck.

if you already have the 5.5 honda pump why not just go boom-less with T jet nozzles??? 
This way your boom is only at most 2 feet on each side of your trailer hitch receiver. This cuts down on accidental damage.

They spray out like the pattern shown below. Thats out of 2 nozzles. We have a 4ft boom with 4 nozzles with 4 switches (far right, behind the truck RIGHT, behind the truck left, and far left) All together we can spray 40 ft or more.

Just something to think about especially with the nozzles costing i wanna say 8-14 bucks a piece.. 
I also like the fact of how with the nozzles it sprays out like its salt, instead of the stream.... Just my preference


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1454057 said:


> You know what i learned the hard way??? BOOMS SUCK!
> We used to have a metal boom and it would give us only one option, that was to spray directly behind the truck.
> 
> if you already have the 5.5 honda pump why not just go boom-less with T jet nozzles???
> ...


That is a heck of an Idea....are there any draw backs to this such as wind affecting the spray? I would really like to try that, could you post a link to the nozzles and maybe a pic of yours setup on the truck....I have made a few extra boom hitches so I am basically ready assemble as soon as I can get the nozzles in...Great Idea..........Thanks Mike


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

ndnchief;1454372 said:


> That is a heck of an Idea....are there any draw backs to this such as wind affecting the spray? I would really like to try that, could you post a link to the nozzles and maybe a pic of yours setup on the truck....I have made a few extra boom hitches so I am basically ready assemble as soon as I can get the nozzles in...Great Idea..........Thanks Mike


Only drawback is im sure if your hitch/ receiver is up too high it would effect the spray pattern but we have no problem with it! I know i have a pic of my buddy's setup on my phone, i'll look for it. We have the same setup. But im going to be honest with you, you can skimp out and get the cheaper nozzles but they tend to be less quality. but these are the best ones i have found...so far! We havent had any problems with the bar being too high or by using a boomless system. 
http://www.dultmeier.com/catalog/0.811.816.4477 <<<In general

Here is the one we have on the left. 1/2" http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.816.4477/7878

The Following setups are patent pending by Plow-man-foster Associates. 2012
The first pic is the side of the boom and the second is the "front view"
This setup has the option to spay Behind the truck AND/OR both the outer lanes. 2 switchs.


----------



## ndnchief (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Plow Man.....Looks good....I'm gonna order the nozzles, all 4 but only going to hook up the immediate rear right now, I will order valves and hook up side nozzles later this year when I get more time,
Did you build the system yourself ?....I bought mine pre-made with one valve so I gotta figure out how to assemble them in line with the one that came on my sprayer....It sure seems like the more you learn the more there is to learn with this whole Brine business, as this is my first year at this, So I have the whole summer to build and try different approaches, but I really like this nozzle idea, seems to be the right approach....as you said BOOMS suck....I've been in business for about 20 years But now with incorporating Brine into it I feel like I am just starting out....which isn't a bad thing since I need some of the ' eye of the tiger' back. Things seem to get boring after awhile..Thanks......Mike


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1454725 said:


> Only drawback is im sure if your hitch/ receiver is up too high it would effect the spray pattern but we have no problem with it! I know i have a pic of my buddy's setup on my phone, i'll look for it. We have the same setup. But im going to be honest with you, you can skimp out and get the cheaper nozzles but they tend to be less quality. but these are the best ones i have found...so far! We havent had any problems with the bar being too high or by using a boomless system.
> http://www.dultmeier.com/catalog/0.811.816.4477 <<<In general
> 
> Here is the one we have on the left. 1/2" http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.816.4477/7878
> ...


1) Your nozzles are usually mounted at 36" high to get a spray pattern distance of approx. 17'......how many feet in distance do you get at your mount height?

2) Decreasing the spray height increases the gpa....how many gallon per acre do you figure your putting down?

3) How many mph are you spraying at?

Just Curious I Guess?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ndnchief;1455317 said:


> Thanks Plow Man.....Looks good....I'm gonna order the nozzles, all 4 but only going to hook up the immediate rear right now, I will order valves and hook up side nozzles later this year when I get more time,
> Did you build the system yourself ?....I bought mine pre-made with one valve so I gotta figure out how to assemble them in line with the one that came on my sprayer....It sure seems like the more you learn the more there is to learn with this whole Brine business, as this is my first year at this, So I have the whole summer to build and try different approaches, but I really like this nozzle idea, seems to be the right approach....as you said BOOMS suck....I've been in business for about 20 years But now with incorporating Brine into it I feel like I am just starting out....which isn't a bad thing since I need some of the ' eye of the tiger' back. Things seem to get boring after awhile..Thanks......Mike


Just for a future reference...... a gas powered recoil start, 2" poly 40psi pump, (3) 1" valves manifold, 3 lane, treated skid sprayer w/ wireless controller......PARTS ONLY, complete, cost about $2,000, if you can do your own assembly.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1455756 said:


> 1) Your nozzles are usually mounted at 36" high to get a spray pattern distance of approx. 17'......how many feet in distance do you get at your mount height?
> 
> 2) Decreasing the spray height increases the gpa....how many gallon per acre do you figure your putting down?
> 
> ...


1)Im pretty sure we can spray about 40ft or more. But thats with the pump on 3/4 to high throttle.

We usually spray 2 1/2 lane subs so i'd say its about 28' across. give or take. 
I think the hitch is about 3ft high...or a little more....never measured it... 
2-ish) I would say somewhere around 75 85 maybe? 
3) speed really depends. maybe 15-20MPH if i have to go back around again i will!

And a friend of mine builds setups... We just clone them!
When it comes to building them it takes alot of patients!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1455971 said:


> 1)Im pretty sure we can spray about 40ft or more. But thats with the pump on 3/4 to high throttle.
> 
> We usually spray 2 1/2 lane subs so i'd say its about 28' across. give or take.
> I think the hitch is about 3ft high...or a little more....never measured it...
> ...


This is your nozzle capacity chart.









Do you use all 4 nozzles at the same time?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1455982 said:


> This is your nozzle capacity chart.
> 
> View attachment 111482
> 
> ...


well with the setup we have, we can use the 2 inners or 2 outers or all 4.
So yeah we use them all..


----------

